# Bobcat hunting



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Does anyone here use a shotgun for bobcats.If so what shot and choke do you use.Yesterday I could have shot my first bobcat.My father, me, and some friends where hunting pheasent and quail in central KS.We saw two bobcats, the second I could of shot it was under 30yd.But my dad and I don't have a furharvesters licence so I didn't shoot.It turns out that two of the members of our group had furharvesters licences.After one of them was giving me trouble for not shooting.I question wether I could of killed it because I had #8 shot and a ic choke in my 12ga.But he said I would've rolled it.So what do you guys think could I have killed it?


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I have shot and seen coyotes shot with 6 shot and 4 shot during the Pheasant season. It was not clean enought to consider it a hunting option. When blocking back home we use a 3inch number 4 and that put them down okay but i would rather use buck. Just my ten cents


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

your ic and #8 would not be a clean humane kill. Full choke and #4 buck


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Kelly Hannan said:


> your ic and #8 would not be a clean humane kill. Full choke and #4 buck


Not a good combo for hunting quail. :lol:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you were asking about shooting Bobcats, no #8 would not be good. If you are hunting Quail yes it would be good.


----------

